# Tom rapids mini canister filter HELP!!



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going to be setting up and Ebi and I want to do a igwami[censored]scape with lily pipes instead of the stupid filter they supplied. 

I'm reading that the Tom rapids mini canister can't be lower than the tank nor can the zoomed version. I want the filter out of the way and out of sight but it seems I can't do this. Can some one tell me if this is still doable even though it's not mentioned on how it works? I have read the threads that state that it won't pump up that height b/c or gravity and I've read the contradictions to that statement. I know that I could go with a Eheim but there are so expensive and I really don't have the cash for those. 

Next question is the hoses are ugly and look cheep. Can these be replaced with the regular clear silicone tubing you use on all the other canister filters or is there no connection that will work to hook these up?

I'm new to the whole Igwami setup with lily pipes etc. How do you attach the lily pipes to the hose? Is there a fitting that keeps the hose line attached to the glassware?

I guess that will start the questions for now but I warn you there will be more to come. 

JM


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i honestly think the eheim 2211 is the way to go, and you can get them for cheap, plus they come with all the substrate you need.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

The Toms and ZooMed filters don't work like traditional filters. They don't require siphon to work. The only pressure in the canisters comes from the pump. Because of that, mounting one under a tank might cause enough pressure in the canister that it may start to leak.

I have no experience with the Toms filter but I read somewhere that swapping out the supplied black crinkly hoses to regular is a little tricky with them. The ZooMed comes with traditional hoses that are semi-opaque.

The lily pipes fit onto the opening of the hose like any other plastic hardware for canister filter. It uses friction to keep itself sealed.

-Charlie


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not sure about the tom's but the ZooMed is smaller then the tank. Are you leaving the background in? If so you could put the filter behind the tank unless you don't have the room to put it behind the tank. Or if you are taking out the background you could put a dark piece of paper or something on the back of the tank to hide the filter behind the tank.

Just tryin to be helpful


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had both toms and zoomeds, they will pump if you have them below the tank, but they are pretty weak so the height can't be too much. I had them about a foot below the tank so it wasn't too bad


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

avandss said:


> i honestly think the eheim 2211 is the way to go, and you can get them for cheap, plus they come with all the substrate you need.


Care to point me in the direction of where I can find them cheap. The cheapest I have found was $70


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

trackhazard said:


> The lily pipes fit onto the opening of the hose like any other plastic hardware for canister filter. It uses friction to keep itself sealed.


Thanks for the reply. 

I know that with my filter (sunsun) there is like a barb that you have to push the hose over. The lily pipes I've seen are just straight glass no "bumb" to push the hose over. Is this correct? How do you know the right size of hose the filter has and which ones to order? The site I'm looking at sells only in 17mm and 13mm.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok another question about lily pipes. Are they designed to enter below the water level or at the water level. I've seen peoples tanks and seen them both ways most of the time entering below the water level.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

You obviously need to find hoses that will fit over the lily pipe ends. If the hose is too small or too large, you will need to rig up some sort of adapter.

17mm = 5/8" or eheim 16/22 hose size
13 mm = 1/2" or eheim 12/16 hose size

Most people will set their lily pipes to enter just below the water surface. Enough to get a ripple on the surface for gas exchange but not enough to outgas CO2.

-Charlie


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

avandss do you know what size hoses the 2211 have?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok I guess that the 2211 has been discontinued. Any other people know where I can find some Eheims for less than $70???? Looking for all options here...


----------

